
Low-carb diet may make you unhealthy, shorten your life - amelius
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-05/low-carb-diet-may-shorten-your-life-study-finds/5299284
======
dmfdmf
If you are a mouse.

~~~
namekuseijin
right, most people are pigs

I'm a dog and only eat bone marrow...

